# Trek abandons smaller riders



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Trek abandons smaller riders. This is their meager offering for 2012.

43 cm frame (and 650 mm wheels) is available only in the 1.2, in the second cheapest bike. There are no Lexas in this size.

47 cm frame is available in 5.9C, 4.6WSD, 4.5WSD, 3.1WSD, Lexa, 1.1.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

There aren't many riders that ride a 43cm frame AND demand a high quality frame.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

*^*What the hell man.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Jun 17, 2002)

Tell that to my wife, who's 4'-11". She had a Trek, nothing else fit her. Too many shop guys insisted she should be on 700Cs. Later, I designed and built her a custom titanium frame.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep, definitely sucks to be a short female or short-legged female. 

I had an Asian female friend who was always up against this... she was 5'2", but she had short legs even for her height, more like those of a 5'0" woman. 

She really needed something around a 44cm, but very few companies offer this, there's just not much selection. Sad to see that Trek is largely abandoning this market.
.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

FWIW, Raleigh makes a 45cm in their WSD bike. Aluminum frame, and full Ultegra components: Raleigh Bicycles Capri 4.0. I believe the geometry is similar to the Lexa.


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

Try Scott bikes. They have very good geometry on their XXS and XS sizes


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

My wife is 4'8 with a 27" inseam. She might not demand a quality frame, but her husband might on her behalf.

The smallest Scott Contessa has a standover of 28", which seems to be about the limit with 700C wheels. I wound up ordering a Terry Tailwind, which has a 650C front wheel and a standover of 26".


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Also Felt has some smaller bikes. The ZW line has a small and X small. I recently bought an F 5 in the 48cm frame (not totally sure how it relates to the ZW line since that is the only line that doesn't use cm to measure frame sizes but uses the small, medium, large to measure frame sizes. I'm 5'0 with a 27" inseam.
It is sad the Trek has basically abandoned the smaller sizes. I had been looking at a Madone in the 47cm (regular NOT a WSD), but since they were discontinuing that size I took a much closer look at the Felt and ended up with a new LBS in town that sells Felt. I'm very happy with the F5.


----------

